# 29g fish pics



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been taking a ton of pics recently...mainly because I am a procrastinator and I should have been studying for a test.  But, now that its over I finally have time to edit my pics and take a few more.

Here are some pics of fish in my 29g.

I did not clean the glass.....so don't comment on that...haha.









Albino Cories









Orange tail snakeskin guppies from Marty (Osiris)









Another guppy.....they never stay still enough









Harlequin rasbora









male Apistogramma baenschi 'inka' (thanks, Marty!)









And again....because I love this guy

And the tank:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

omg..the apisto is awesome!


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what kind of camera do u have?


im starting to get mad at you becausenomatter how hard i try i never have a tank as good as yours


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Camera is a Canon Powershot S5IS. Finally learning how to use it right.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome tank...but you already know that. 

Well I was going to ask what camera you have but someone beat me to it. 

How do you put those perty borders around your pics?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks!


Hehe....thanks Beki. 


The pretty borders come from www.picnik.com. Its a little editing site that has all kinds of neat things in it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Awesome K! The Inka is looking awesome, we have a huge event coming up next month, three days long of fish gig. Will be keeping eye out for female for that stud 

Some great shots! 

-M


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, Marty! Ohh....I would love a female or 2 for him.  He's so pretty! I'd definitely pay ya back and for shipping if you could get me a female or 2. I know I'll never find one around here.....and shipping would be outrageous for just 1-2 fish from some of the online stores that have Apistos.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the same camera. What settings do you use as mine never come out this good?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Awww, he's a cutie. You ought to name him. Haha. Great tank!


----------

